#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Дзогчен >  > > >  >  >  Открытая лекция в Архангельске.

## Ярослав Ка

Архангельская Дзогчен-община организует открытую лекцию:

*Основные представления о мире, человеке и сознании и их практическое применение в буддизме и учении Дзогчен
*
    Лекция состоится *11 декабря 2010 г.* в Марфином доме (пр. Чумбарова-Лучинского, 38) в 16 часов.

    Основные темы лекции:

представление о человеке, счастье и страдании в буддийском учении и учении Дзогчен тренировка ума как способ формирования разумного отношения к жизнипонимание природы мира и человека в буддийском учении и учении Дзогченпрактика Дзогчен - обнаружение своей истинной природы и гармоничная жизнь в обществеистория линии передачи учения Дзогчен. Учение Дзогчен Чогьяла Намкая Норбу в современном мире

    Лекцию проведет Гомонов Александр, Ученик Чогьяла Намкая Норбу Ринпоче с 1994 года. 
В 2008 году получил разрешение Чогьяла Намкая Норбу проводить лекции и семинары.
Закончил Санкт-Петербургский университет исторический факультет кафедру этнографии.

Так же Александр проведет 12-20 декабря ретрит по базовому уровню Сантимахасангхи.

_вход на лекцию свободный_

подробности и карта

----------

